# The 2017 Arcade Game of the Year Awards [VOTING]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2017)

*Welcome everyone*, to yet another amazing year for gaming. It seems this little hobby of ours just keeps getting better. Surely, there have been some hiccups along the way this year(Thanks EA and Activision), but overall this year has proven to be filled with amazing adventures, experiences, and announcements that we can all share and enjoy together as a community, as small as it may be. So as always at this time of year, I decided to a throw a little celebration of this year's wonderful journey. A celebration where everyone can share all the goodies they enjoyed as well as give one final middle finger to the things they didn't. Yup. That's right. It's time for the 2017 Arcade GOTY Awards. 

*Purpose of these awards?*
We gamers love to show off. We absolutely love it when we have the platform to express our opinions about the games we love or hate. These awards allow us to do this in the grandest of fashions possible for us peasants. And who knows, you might even pick up something you completely forgot about or never knew existed. Simply put, we all love video games and we can't stop talking about them, and this is just another flashier platform to do that. 

*Nomination phase skipped.*
It's unfortunate but I've decided to skip the nomination phase this year. It's sad but true, but this section while healthy in its own right is limited in numbers so I'm trying to get things to be as simple as possible. Last year's attempt while praise-worthy, was a little ambitious and resulted in the project being abandoned in what I assumed was due to the lack of activity. That's why I decided that I wanted to keep things simple. So without further ado, head on to the next paragraph if you want to know how you can chime in. :metroid

*How do I vote?*
Easy. Just vote on each of the categories below. Only one vote for each category is allowed. I know this may sound tough, but it's better to keep things simple than to fall in last year's trap and risk abandoning the whole thing. If you vote for more than one game I'll simply count the first vote from the left. Also, it goes without saying, but only games from 2017 are eligible. You can use my vote below as an example.

*What happens in case of a draw?*
We'll simply have a separate tiebreaking thread to determine the winner of that specific category.

*When does voting end?*
You can edit your votes right up until I close this thread which will be on December 31st. I will then announce the winners on the 1st of January 2018. Winner announcements might be postponed depending on any potential tiebreaker threads.

Well then... Get to voting. 

*Main Categories:
Game of the Year
Best Exclusive Game
Best PC Game
Best PS4 Game
Best Xbox One Game
Best Switch Game
Best 3DS Game
Best Role-Playing Game
Best Action/Adventure Game
Best Shooting Game
Best Platforming Game
Best Fighting Game
Best Survival Horror Game
Best Sports/Simulation Game
Best Remake/Remaster Game
Best New IP
Best Returning Franchise
Best Indie Game*

*Sub-Categories:
Best Online Multi-Player Experience
Most Innovative Gameplay Experience
Best Art-Direction
Best Narrative in a Video Game
Best Company of the Year(Developer or Publisher)
Best New Character (Introduced in 2017)
Best Returning Character (Introduced before 2017)
Best Original Sound Track
Best Downloadable Content (Free or Otherwise)
Most Anticipated Game of 2018
Best Returning Game of 2016*

*Shit-list Categories:
Flop of the Year
Worst Returning Franchise
Worst Company of the Year (Developer or Publisher)
*
Getting stuck on some categories, here's a useful link to see what got released this year:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Dec 5, 2017)

Can I vote on certain categories and leave out others? Or do I have to fill out all of them? Because I can't vote on some.

Edit: Okay I see you also left some out. Gonna vote soonish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2017)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> Can I vote on certain categories and leave out others? Or do I have to fill out all of them? Because I can't vote on some.
> 
> Edit: Okay I see you also left some out. Gonna vote soonish.



Yeah. I don't own an Xbox for example.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2017)

@The World I also considered Pyre but Persona 5's new menu system is some life altering shit.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2017)

No Best Casual Game?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 5, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> No Best Casual Game?



No.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2017)

* Game of the Year *Persona 5
*Best PC Game* Divinity OS 2
*Best PS4 Game *Persona 5
*Best Platforming Game *Cuphead
*Best Fighting Game *Tekken 7
*Best Remake/Remaster Game *Crash N.sane trilogy
*Best New IP *Cuphead
*Best Returning Franchise *NieR

*Most Innovative Gameplay Experience *Persona 5
*Best Art-Direction *Cuphead
*Best Company of the Year(Developer or Publisher) *StudioMDHR
*Best New Character (Introduced in 2017) *Jack Baker
*Best Returning Character (Introduced before 2017) *Crash Bandicoot
*Best Original Sound Track *Persona 5
*Most Anticipated Game of 2018 *DMC5  Dragonball FighterZ


*Flop of the Year *SW BF 2
*Worst Company of the Year (Developer or Publisher) *EA


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 6, 2017)

why is there a "Best Nintendo Switch Game" selection?

it only has like 2 games

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Best PC Game*: Who cares?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2017)

@MusubiKazesaru it's an awards thread. We just tryna be nerds make up our own awards and shit. There's no need to tear my asshole you feel?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 6, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @MusubiKazesaru it's an awards thread. We just tryna be nerds make up our own awards and shit. There's no need to tear my asshole you feel?


I bothered to write up my picks. I don't have anything wrong with doing an awards voting, but some of the categories aren't so obvious.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I bothered to write up my picks. I don't have anything wrong with doing an awards voting, but some of the categories aren't so obvious.



I'm not talking about that. I'm talking about the "lel dunno who cares" stuff in categories you didn't vote in. 

By "returning" I mean something from pre-2017 with a specific impact in the current year:

Returning game from 2016 = best game from 2016 that is still good or maybe got healthy developer support,etc..
Returning character = a character that made an appearance in 2017 but made a debut in the past.

And so on... 

Sorry if it read so vague, but I assumed it was clear enough seeing how the others voted without any issues.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I'm not talking about that. I'm talking about the "lel dunno who cares" stuff in categories you didn't vote in.
> 
> By "returning" I mean something from pre-2017 with a specific impact in the current year:
> 
> ...





> Returning game from 2016



Oh I thought you meant a game from 2016 that got rereleased on a different platform like Doom or Skyrim on the Switch.

I guess I'll change my vote to Witcher 3 GOTY


----------



## Shirker (Dec 6, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I bothered to write up my picks.



That what that was?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2017)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

There's no Assasins creed origins on your list you heathen

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2017)

John Wick said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu
> 
> There's no Assasins creed origins on your list you heathen



I didn't play it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 7, 2017)

Shirker said:


> That what that was?


Indeed. I even bothered to change it all from bold to regular text.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Need a cookie rating.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't play it.


play it then amend your list.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2017)

Naruto said:


> I don't know what this means. How is it returning? Can I just pick my fav 2016 game? Do they have to release new content to qualify?



You can pick anything from 2016.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 7, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> You can pick anything from 2016.



Edited post to reflect this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> *Best Company of the Year(Developer or Publisher)* - Nintendo



Slight change... Nintendo giving me Metroid and Bayonetta announcements in the same fucking year is just too much for me. Also enjoyed SMO, and currently enjoying BtoW.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 9, 2017)

where can i put league of legends?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

JoJo said:


> where can i put league of legends?



Best online experience I guess?


----------



## JoJo (Dec 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Best online experience I guess?


i wanna put league for every category 

put me down for that champ


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

JoJo said:


> i wanna put league for every category
> 
> put me down for that champ



This thread isn't for you man.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This thread isn't for you man.


???

league is goty

i wanna nominate it so it can get as many awards as it can

???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2017)

JoJo said:


> ???
> 
> league is goty
> 
> ...



This thread is generally for stuff released in 2017. LoL isn't eligible for most of these categories.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 9, 2017)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> This thread is generally for stuff released in 2017. LoL isn't eligible for most of these categories.


put it in for me anyway bud


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2017)

dis nibba drunk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

Lmao. Zelda won GoTY. Why? Because nostalgia. They all rode the band wagon because they all miss a shitty Zelda game and was asking Ningendo to release one for the longest time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## kluang (Dec 12, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Lmao. Zelda won GoTY. Why? Because nostalgia. They all rode the band wagon because they all miss a shitty Zelda game and was asking Ningendo to release one for the longest time


They just don't want Sony to win. Nier, Persona 5 and HZD and Uncharted lost legacy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2017)

kluang said:


> They just don't want Sony to win. Nier, Persona 5 and HZD and Uncharted lost legacy.



nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 14, 2017)

Just to remind that Cuphead turns that annoying "YOU SHOULD TAKE A BREAK AND JUNK" into a Quartet Barbershop song.

No other options for OST of the year.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2017)

I might have to remove Kiwami 2 as most antipicated and instead put it in best remake. I totally bought it and it's amazing
Also, can I list Nioh's entire season pass content as best DLC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2017)

Some people are complaining over it but they all seem to be purists that are raging over every little change form the original so I can't tell the actual criticism from the bullshit.

Nioh's DLC looks pretty legit so I'd go for it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2017)

Always bound to happen. I suppose these purists really liked the first Kiwami then. My problem with it is that it doesn't really take Zero into account, it's just a straight up remake with a few added scenes here and there to bridge character motivations. Kiwami 2 uses the new engine which looks and feels crisp af. Add in a brand-new Majima storyline ft. Makoto and it's more like a re-imagining. It's clear they put a lot more effort into this than the first. I'm new to the franchise though, so anything that relates to Zero is a win in my book.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2017)

Nah, old school purists are hating the remakes, full stop.

Sure, they do feel like half-jobs to make the annual releases going so I wouldn't put them as the best remakes ever made but the criticism just ends up feeling whiny and pedantic more than anything else. It easier to forgive the first remake since it was pretty rough around the edges but the second game is considered one of the best so it hits harder when certain sections are cut for whatever reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 16, 2017)

Jon Snow said:


> I might have to remove Kiwami 2 as most antipicated and instead put it in best remake. I totally bought it and it's amazing
> Also, can I list Nioh's entire season pass content as best DLC?



Sure. Go for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 19, 2017)

Jane said:


> Thanks again for this, Kurisu



No problem. Welcome back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 19, 2017)

*Main Categories:
Game of the Year : Yakuza 0
Best Exclusive Game : Yakuza 0
Best PC Game : Fight N Rage
Best PS4 Game : Yakuza 0
Best Xbox One Game : ------
Best Switch Game : Puyo Puyo Vs Tetris
Best 3DS Game : River City : Rival Showdown
Best Role-Playing Game : Cosmic Star Heroine
Best Action/Adventure Game : Horizon Zero Dawn
Best Shooting Game : Star Wars Battlefront 2
Best Platforming Game : Sonic Forces
Best Fighting Game : KOF XIV Steam Version
Best Survival Horror Game : The Evil Within 2
Best Sports/Simulation Game : 
Best Remake/Remaster Game : Yakuza Kiwami
Best New IP : Horizon Zero Dawn
Best Returning Franchise : Yakuza
Best Indie Game : Fight N Rage*


----------

